# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Гениальная трагикомедия "Небеса обетованные". Эльдар Рязанов, 1991 г.

## Lampada

(Роль человека в кафе, который поделился своей едой с голодной женщиной, исполняет Эльдар Рязанов).

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ld0JNgmLP14 Поёт Олег Басилашвили     
  Исполняет Лиза Штрамбранд.   *Слова Эльдара Рязанова*  *Господи, ни охнуть, ни вздохнуть*
Дни летят в метельной круговерти
Жизнь — тропинка от рожденья к смерти
Смутный, скрытый, одинокий путь…
Господи! Ни охнуть, ни вздохнуть! 
Снег. И мы беседуем вдвоем
Как нам одолеть большую зиму
Одолеть ее необходимо
Чтобы вновь весной услышать гром
Господи! Спасибо, что живём! 
Мы выходим вместе в снегопад
И четыре оттиска за нами
Отпечатанные башмаками
Неотвязно следуя, следят…
Господи, как ты метели рад! 
Где же мои первые следы?
Занесло печальную дорогу
Заметет остаток понемногу
Милостью отзывчивой судьбы
Господи! Спасибо за подмогу!

----------


## Lampada

*Цитаты из фильма* 
— Они говорили по-нашему?
— Да, только без матерных слов.   — В овощах пестициды и нитраты. Прям не знаешь от чего помереть.  — Фима, это ты?
— Нет, это призрак вашего коммунизма.  — Я был тогда полнее.
— И выше?
— И выше…  — Цусиму просрал?
— Чего??? Я Муданзян взял!
— Что он взял?
— А, да ты ещё и глухая!
— Ну извините, мне-то один хрен!  Вы бесподобны, Президент.  — Ничего не понимаю! Вы за мой счет жрали, пили — я за каждую бутылку платила по … втридорога! Да вы ж меня по миру пустили!! да что ж ты думаешь старый ты пердун, что ты думаешь! ты нам нужен? Да ты нам не нужен, блин!!!!! на твой дом нужен!!! Вдова — уйди!!  Это же моя булка, я её выследила…  — Привет, путанки! Как жизнь половая?
— Получше, чем у тебя, калоша старая!
— Не груби бабушке!  — Голодаю я…
— А так и не скажешь, на вид упитанная.
— Я с голоду пухну  Вот всё время так. Кричат: «Бей жидов, спасай Россию». Всех перебили, а Россию так и не спасли.  За тебя, Сеня. И вообще, за всю эту Маньчжурию!  — А ты за что сидишь?
— Я голодаю.
— Против кого?
— Очень кушать хочется просто.  — Папаша, шёл бы ты к своей мамаше…  — Какие же это бульдозеры? Это танки!
— Это раньше они были танки, а теперь это бульдозеры! Как вам известно, армия разоружается и танки переданы для нужд города.  — Деточка, подойди ко мне, мой пионерчик. Скажи, тебе в школе что-нибудь про милосердие говорили?
— Не-а.
— Паршивая школа у тебя, деточка. А тебе мама с папой дали деньги на завтрак?
— Ну дали немножко.
— Ну вот, ты же все-равно все прокуришь, проиграешь в автоматы. Дай тёте Фиме денежку, она за твоё здоровье супу выпьет.— Товарищ, я чувствую что вы в душе член КПСС.
— Чего-о?— Окажите материальную поддержку первой пионерке?.. Старая жопа!  — Ты же художник. А сейчас сидишь на паперти с протянутой рукой.
— Что ты называешь папертью? Этот засранный асфальт? Вся страна сидит с протянутой рукой.  — Ну что ты Катя! Не плачь! Ты посмотри на мою рожу, то есть лицо. У меня пенсия хорошая. Маленькая, но хорошая.  — Девушка, перед вами жертва коммунистического террора. Окажите материальную поддержку!
— Спасибо! Боженька вас не оставит, вашей мамочке тоже подадут, вспомните меня  — Эй! Что это вы делаете? Зачем колёса снимаете? Это же моя машина!
— Папаша! Тебе полезно ходить пешком!  — У бездомных одна национальность. И у богатых одна  — Широка страна моя родная,
Много в ней лесов, полей и рек,
Я другой такой страны не знаю…
не знаю я другой… нигде не была! никогда!  — Чего тут снимать?
— Я сама сниму!  — Президент вместе с Федей сидел в лагере…
— Все немногие, которые сидели, вышли президентами.
— А те, кто сейчас президенты, еще сядут.  — Ой, кто это?
— Да Люська это, Люська, дурак тебя понюхал! Ну куда ты лезешь?!.  — Больше жизни, рухлядь старая! Что вы как на собственных похоронах? Во!!! А вы чего, особое приглашение ждёте? Ну-ка ты, костыль, в строй! И ты, жопа в шляпе!  — Поживей, говны собачьи! На соседа не заваливаться!  — Не филонить! Я тебя… я тебя, падла, знаю! Я тебя десерта лишу сегодня!  — Ничего, мы её через суд уматерим!  А это артистка — большая знаменитость республики.
— Какой республики?
— Да практически всех. Автономных.  — Фотограф сними меня с генералом.
— Снимитесь со мной! и с артисткой.
— А теперь без вдовы.  Президент, Вы мямля!  — Ну бабки, собирайтесь на работу, милицию мыть
— Вас отмоешь!  — За что бабушек посадили?
— За хулиганство, товарищ генерал.  — Ну хрен с ней, маманя все-таки!  — Я политическая, борюсь с их милосердием!
— Политические так не выражаются — просрал!
— Ну извините, вырвалось.  — Люсико!!!
— Ну куда ты лезешь-то?!  — Тебя как зовут?
— Не припоминаю!
— А живешь где?
— Не знаю!
— Ты безродная шоль?
— Ничего не помню…
— Значит так. Меня зовут Анфимья, но я разрешаю тебе звать меня Фимой!
— на конвертируемый рубль… А тебя будут звать Катя! Согласна?
— Ик! Угу!
— Фамилии у тебя тоже нет?
— Откуда ж ей взяться?
— Дура! Иванова твоя фамилия — ежу ясно!  — Щас я из тебя соцреализм сделаю!  — Хотелось бы что б у вас были дети!
— Я так мечтаю о детях! Спасибо!
— ВИЖУ!!!  — Будем надеяться что с каждым годом в нашем городе будет становиться все больше и больше столовых для нищих...и стариков!!!  — Скольких людей вы сгноили в тюрьмах, свели с ума в психушках?! А теперь делаете вид, что стали хорошими?! «Перестроились»?! Ни хрена!  — Ты посмотри, посмотри какая рожа в окне висит! Такой же убьет — ему ничего не будет, козлу!  — Катя, знаешь что? Ты только на этого мужика глаз свой блядский больше не клади. Ладно?  — Получи, фашист, гранату!  — Пока ты в лагерях сидел, я Родину грудью защищала!
— Чем ты защищала?
— Пошлячка!!!  — Зачем ты мне этого контрреволюционера привела?  — Ну что, ты на демократической платформе или по-прежнему упираешься в ленинизм?  — Я не из Калинина, я из Твери!  — Я курю «Беломор»!
— Ты б лучше Мемориал курила!  — Смеситель финский.  — Скажите, это вагон для курящих?
— И для пьющих!  — Летим… В небеса обетованные… http://ru.wikiquote.org/wiki/%D0%9D%...BD%D1%8B%D0%B5

----------


## Lampada

КиноПоиск.ru - Все фильмы планеты 
Всё о фильме.  Рецензии.

----------

